# pedal size?



## JellyLegs (May 15, 2011)

hi there fellas,
i want to get new pedals but i dont know what size i need to get. 9/16 or 1/2
i looked at the crank and i all i found was 'PROWHEEL-3A L170' stamped on it.

let me know what you think, pic attached


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

The typical mountain bike size is 9/16. Very inexpensive bikes sometimes use 1/2" though.


----------



## JellyLegs (May 15, 2011)

Damn. I still don't know what to get. My bike is a cheapo, But thanks for the reply


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

if it's a mountain bike, it's 9/16. yours looks like it's full squishy and i'd bet my life that your pedals are 9/16. 1/2in used to be standard on BMX bikes; they still use 1/2in on some BMX cranks, but they seem to be moving to 9/16 as well.


----------



## JellyLegs (May 15, 2011)

9/16 it is. If not I'll come back for your life, mwaaaahahah 
Thanks


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

1/2" is for one-piece cranks only. most BMX bikes come with three-piece cranks these days, so you won't find a lot of BMX bikes with 1/2" pedals. little kids bikes, department store junk bikes, and beach cruisers might have one-piece cranks and 1/2" pedals.

everything else has 9/16" pedals.


----------

